# AutoTek Model 333 wiring PAINS



## Jdub8689 (Sep 16, 2012)

So I'm new here and I'm not sure if this is where I'm supposed to posting this but my buddy just dropped a AutoTek Model 333 in my lap for not a dime, and I can't for the life of me figure out why it keeps going into protect mode, I've got it wired properly, it'll green light for about 8 seconds then go to protect mode but once the ground is removed the light goes green again and then fades out can someone PLEASE help me!?


----------



## Porter (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a 333. First question is what is the ohms your speakers are wired for? Are you running mono or stereo? Is their a switch on the bottom for 1 or 2 ohm? Was it working in your friends car prior to you having it? This will help a lot if you can give us a history of the amp. Can you post pictures as it is hooked up now? Does the amp have a smell to it when you put your nose to it?

Worst case you may need to get it fixed. Zed Audio made this amp so if it is damaged, you can get it fixed. I like mine. So if it ever had a problem I would fix it.


----------

